# BCAA powder or pills?



## Max. Q (Nov 16, 2002)

1. Does it matter if BCAA is taken in powder or pill form?
2. Is there a recommended dosage per bodyweight?
3. When do you take BCAA (before w/o, bedtime..)?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

The powder tastes aweful but is more economical, doesn't matter which.

Poliquin use to recommend .17 grams per kilo of BW, but he has doubled that  subsequently.

For BF loss, it's recommennded to take prior to a W/O (about 10-20) minutes) to convince your body that muscle tissue has already broken down, prevent further catabolism, and hopefully tap into FFA's.

To forstall the onset of fatigue, one would take some about 1/3 of the way into a W/O and then between sets. 



There was a study posted at sprortsci.org not long ago

DPAA


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> There was a study posted at sprortsci.org not long ago
> ...



sportsci.org


----------



## LAM (Nov 17, 2002)

the powder is really nasty like Dr. Pain stated...I tried everything to cover up the taste and nothing worked and I can eat some bad tasting stuff...stick to the pills


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks...

That website is a keeper too!! There's a lot of good info. there


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have found something to cover up the taste...Plasma Expandor.  It is so nasty anyway that adding five grams of bcaa doesn't make it any nastier.


----------

